# Gentoo  won't mount my 4 Tb Easystore Drive (Solved)

## Featherfoot

I just purchased a 4 Tb WD Easystore USB drive for doing backups. It wont mount on gentoo but it will mount and work on Linux Mint 18.3 and Windows 10 systems on the same system. I would like to get it to work with gentoo, my primary system.

The system will mount other USB drives, including a 500 Mb. WD Passport and assorted USB sticks.[/list]

I tried it with my KDE system and with my xfce system. Both systems fail to mount the drive.

Both of these systems are very standard. /etc/portage/package.keywords only contains 3 entries.

Lsusb gives the following:

```

jc@bopper /etc $ lsusb -s 2:3  -v

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1058:25fb Western Digital Technologies, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.10

  bDeviceClass            0 

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1058 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.

  idProduct          0x25fb 

  bcdDevice           30.04

  iManufacturer           2 Western Digital

  iProduct                3 easystore 25FB

  iSerial                 1 574343374B3655544B345835

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2                                                                                              

    wTotalLength           32                                                                                              

    bNumInterfaces          1                                                                                              

    bConfigurationValue     1                                                                                              

    iConfiguration          0                                                                                              

    bmAttributes         0xc0                                                                                              

      Self Powered                                                                                                         

    MaxPower               26mA                                                                                            

    Interface Descriptor:                                                                                                  

      bLength                 9                                                                                            

      bDescriptorType         4                                                                                            

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk-Only

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Binary Object Store Descriptor:

  bLength                 5

  bDescriptorType        15

  wTotalLength           22

  bNumDeviceCaps          2

  USB 2.0 Extension Device Capability:

    bLength                 7

    bDescriptorType        16

    bDevCapabilityType      2

    bmAttributes   0x0000f41e

      BESL Link Power Management (LPM) Supported

    BESL value     1024 us 

    Deep BESL value    61440 us 

  SuperSpeed USB Device Capability:

    bLength                10

    bDescriptorType        16

    bDevCapabilityType      3

    bmAttributes         0x00

    wSpeedsSupported   0x000e

      Device can operate at Full Speed (12Mbps)

      Device can operate at High Speed (480Mbps)

      Device can operate at SuperSpeed (5Gbps)

    bFunctionalitySupport   1

      Lowest fully-functional device speed is Full Speed (12Mbps)

    bU1DevExitLat          10 micro seconds

    bU2DevExitLat        2047 micro seconds

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

jc@bopper /etc $ 

```

```
jc@bopper /etc $ emerge --info udev

Portage 2.3.19 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.14.17-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.17-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_970_Processor-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    16422728 total,   9007136 free

KiB Swap:    9799676 total,   9799676 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 11 Feb 2018 20:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 811e64445c4c55cc76aac97bd1e52d060608a5eb

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.4.5-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.12::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.iso88591"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="# 3dnow X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi activities aim alsa alsa-plugins amd64 ao apache2 apm asyncns audiofile avahi berkdb bidi blas bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar caps cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cgi clamav cli consolekit crypt css ctype cups curl cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dbx declarative dga directfb dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode enscript evo examples exif expat fam fastcgi fbcon firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gcj gdbm gif gimp glamor glu gmp gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gsl gsm gstreamer guile gzip hal handbook hddtemp httpd iconv icq icu idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib innodb introspection iodbc ipv6 jabber java java6 javascript jbig jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kontact kwallet lapack lcms ldap libcaca libedit libgda libnotify libwww lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad maildir matroska mikmod milter mime mmap mmx mng modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn multilib musepac mysql mysqli nas ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nsplugin odbc offensive ofx ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp osc oscar oss pam pango pch pcntl pcre pdf perl phonon php plasma plotutils png policykit portaudio posix postgres ppds pulseaudio python qml qt3support qt5 quicktime raw rdesktop readline rss ruby samba sasl sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session sharedext sharedmem simplexml smp sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 speex spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream subversion suid svg symlink syslog sysvipc szip tcl tcpd test theora threads tidy tiff timiditytk tokenizer truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vlm vorbis wayland widgets win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xnlrpc xosd xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness menu trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

virtual/udev-217::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="-systemd" ABI_X86="(64)"

CHOST=""

[
```

Last edited by Featherfoot on Wed Feb 14, 2018 12:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

are you missing fat support in the kernel?

edit: could possibly also try enabling UAS

----------

## Featherfoot

I can mount other USB drives and other so I'm pretty sure FAT filesystems are enabled.

What do you mean by UAS?

----------

## Hu

What does the kernel write to dmesg when you connect the drive?  What USB standard does the drive implement (USB1, USB2, USB3)?  Does your kernel support that standard (OHCI/UHCI, EHCI, XHCI)?  What is the output of file -s /path/to/usb-drive-block-device*?  In what way does the mount command fail?

----------

## Featherfoot

It writes a book

```

[12927.009267] usb 2-5: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[12927.211323] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=25fb

[12927.211324] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[12927.211325] usb 2-5: Product: easystore 25FB

[12927.211326] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Western Digital

[12927.211327] usb 2-5: SerialNumber: 574343374B3655544B345835

[12927.211596] usb-storage 2-5:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[12927.221732] scsi host14: usb-storage 2-5:1.0

[12928.280088] scsi 14:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       easystore 25FB   3004 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[12928.280699] scsi 14:0:0:1: Enclosure         WD       SES Device       3004 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[12928.284410] sd 14:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[12928.284501] scsi 14:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 13

[12928.289190] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Spinning up disk...

[12929.319333] .

[12930.359338] .

[12931.399400] .

[12932.439420] .

[12933.479442] .

[12934.519469] .

[12935.559491] .

[12935.559721] ready

[12935.560094] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[12935.560468] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] 7814035456 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 TB/3.64 TiB)

[12935.560469] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] 4096-byte physical blocks

[12935.561475] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[12935.561476] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 47 00 10 08

[12935.562474] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page found

[12935.562476] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[12935.563217] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[12935.660344]  sdd: sdd1

[12935.661339] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[12935.664214] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

[13032.758218] usb 2-5: USB disconnect, device number 4

[13070.522460] usb 2-5: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[13070.724470] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=25fb

[13070.724472] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[13070.724473] usb 2-5: Product: easystore 25FB

[13070.724474] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Western Digital

[13070.724475] usb 2-5: SerialNumber: 574343374B3655544B345835

[13070.724739] usb-storage 2-5:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[13070.724825] scsi host14: usb-storage 2-5:1.0

[13071.803351] scsi 14:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       easystore 25FB   3004 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[13071.803965] scsi 14:0:0:1: Enclosure         WD       SES Device       3004 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[13071.807668] sd 14:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[13071.807763] scsi 14:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 13

[13071.811460] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Spinning up disk...

jc@bopper /etc $ 

```

----------

## hhfeuer

It's unlikely a 4TB drive is FAT formatted, it's probably NTFS so you'll need fuse and ntfs3g. Might also be exFAT.

----------

## mike155

Is CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION enabled in the kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Featherfoot,

```
[12935.660344]  sdd: sdd1
```

The kernel sees a single partition, which may or may not be correct.

As the drive is over 2TiB, the MSDOS partition table will be a fake. Its just a pointer that a GPT exists and is the real one.

As mike155 says, that needs kernel support for the partition table.

As it works on Windows, its likely to be an NTFS formatted. That is, unless you changed it.

NTFS requires FUSE support in the kernel and ntfs-3g in userspace.

Do not use the kernel NTFS support. To put it kindly, write support is 'incomplete'.

----------

## Featherfoot

NeddySeagoon:

I emerged ntfs-3g and exfat with the same failure to mount. 

Interestingly, my windows partition fails to mount with ntfs-3g involved.

For curiosity's sake I mounted the drive on Mint. Dmesg shows the following:

```

[  153.138002] usb 2-5: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[  153.288271] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=25fb

[  153.288278] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[  153.288282] usb 2-5: Product: easystore 25FB

[  153.288286] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Western Digital

[  153.288292] usb 2-5: SerialNumber: 574343374B3655544B345835

[  153.394106] usb-storage 2-5:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[  153.396974] scsi host14: usb-storage 2-5:1.0

[  153.397498] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[  153.445058] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[  154.411177] scsi 14:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       easystore 25FB   3004 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[  154.411906] scsi 14:0:0:1: Enclosure         WD       SES Device       3004 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[  154.454771] sd 14:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[  154.455146] scsi 14:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 13

[  154.458851] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Spinning up disk...

[  154.520758] scsi 14:0:0:1: Wrong diagnostic page; asked for 1 got 8

[  154.520763] scsi 14:0:0:1: Failed to get diagnostic page 0xffffffea

[  154.520766] scsi 14:0:0:1: Failed to bind enclosure -19

[  154.520791] ses 14:0:0:1: Attached Enclosure device

[  155.466081] .

[  156.490054] .

[  157.514108] .

[  158.538155] .

[  159.562144] .

[  160.586213] .

[  161.610184] .

[  161.610475] ready

[  161.611329] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[  161.611822] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] 7814035456 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 TB/3.64 TiB)

[  161.611827] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] 4096-byte physical blocks

[  161.612931] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[  161.612936] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 47 00 10 08

[  161.614055] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page found

[  161.614069] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  161.616574] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[  161.748860]  sdd: sdd1

[  161.750786] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[  161.753142] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

jc@bopper ~ $ 

```

It is definitely different, but I'm not sure what it means. There is no doubt that it works fine.

I tried to see what type of filesystem Mint thinks is being mounted. I got the following: /dev/sdd1 is the device. Perhaps you know what file type fuseblk is...

```

jc@bopper ~ $ mount

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=8148108k,nr_inodes=2037027,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,size=1641636k,mode=755)

/dev/mapper/pdc_ichaghch5 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

tmpfs on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=5120k)

tmpfs on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,mode=755)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,xattr,release_agent=/lib/systemd/systemd-cgroups-agent,name=systemd)

pstore on /sys/fs/pstore type pstore (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,blkio)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/pids type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,pids,release_agent=/run/cgmanager/agents/cgm-release-agent.pids)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu,cpuacct)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/rdma type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,rdma,release_agent=/run/cgmanager/agents/cgm-release-agent.rdma)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/perf_event type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,perf_event,release_agent=/run/cgmanager/agents/cgm-release-agent.perf_event)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/net_cls,net_prio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,net_cls,net_prio)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/memory type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,memory)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset,clone_children)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/hugetlb type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,hugetlb,release_agent=/run/cgmanager/agents/cgm-release-agent.hugetlb)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/devices type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,devices)

systemd-1 on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type autofs (rw,relatime,fd=30,pgrp=1,timeout=0,minproto=5,maxproto=5,direct,pipe_ino=13761)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,relatime)

hugetlbfs on /dev/hugepages type hugetlbfs (rw,relatime,pagesize=2M)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,relatime)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)

configfs on /sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,relatime)

/dev/sda1 on /boot2 type ext4 (rw,relatime,stripe=4,data=ordered)

/dev/sda2 on /gentoosys type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

/dev/mapper/pdc_ichaghch2 on /windows type fuseblk (ro,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)

/dev/mapper/pdc_ichaghch3 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

/dev/mapper/pdc_ichaghch6 on /misc type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,relatime)

cgmfs on /run/cgmanager/fs type tmpfs (rw,relatime,size=100k,mode=755)

tmpfs on /run/user/1000 type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,size=1641636k,mode=700,uid=1000,gid=1000)

gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000)

/dev/sdd1 on /media/jc/easystore type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)

jc@bopper ~ $ 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Featherfoot,

I don't trust the automouters and don't use one here.

Lets try to mount by hand and look for error and diagnostics messages.

Boot your Gentoo, plug in the drive, and look at the end of dmesg to see what it is.

As root do

```
modprobe fuse

mount -t exfat -o ro /dev/sd... /mnt/cdrom  
```

You fill in the dots.  /mnt/cdrom must exist.

What errors do you get at the command prompt and at the end of dmesg?

I doubt that the drive is exfat.

Now try ntfs-3g

```
mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sd... /mnt/cdrom
```

What errors do you get at the command prompt and at the end of dmesg?

----------

## Featherfoot

The mount on exfat failed: 

```

bopper /home/jc # mount -t exfat -o ro /dev/sdd1 /mnt/cdrom

FUSE exfat 1.2.4

ERROR: exFAT file system is not found.

```

The mount on ntfs-3g failed:

```

bopper /home/jc # mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sdd1 /mnt/cdrom

NTFS signature is missing.

Failed to mount '/dev/sdd1': Invalid argument

The device '/dev/sdd1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.

Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a

partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?

```

I verified that sdd1 disappears when I unplugged the drive.

Here is the dmesg you requested:

```

 94.121629] usb 2-5: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[   94.323696] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=25fb

[   94.323698] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[   94.323699] usb 2-5: Product: easystore 25FB

[   94.323700] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Western Digital

[   94.323701] usb 2-5: SerialNumber: 574343374B3655544B345835

[   94.323966] usb-storage 2-5:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[   94.334105] scsi host14: usb-storage 2-5:1.0

[   95.362458] scsi 14:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       easystore 25FB   3004 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[   95.363073] scsi 14:0:0:1: Enclosure         WD       SES Device       3004 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[   95.366747] sd 14:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[   95.366833] scsi 14:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 13

[   95.370443] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Spinning up disk...

[   96.401702] .

[   97.441727] .

[   98.481749] .

[   99.521745] .

[  100.561802] .

[  101.601829] .

[  102.641834] .

[  102.642097] ready

[  102.642469] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[  102.642844] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] 7814035456 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 TB/3.64 TiB)

[  102.642845] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] 4096-byte physical blocks

[  102.643852] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[  102.643854] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 47 00 10 08

[  102.644851] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] No Caching mode page found

[  102.644852] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  102.645591] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[  102.748346]  sdd: sdd1

[  102.749327] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[  102.752207] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

bopper /home/jc # 

```

I was worrying about SCSI support as it seemed as if I had given up on that a long time ago. Dmesg seems to imply that  it still works...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Featherfoot,

What does 

```
$ grep EFI_P /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
```

tell?

That's a must have for your 4Tb drive.

----------

## Featherfoot

That fixed it! 

That's what happens when you use an old .config file.

Thank you again, NeddySeagoon!

----------

